# Reusing cider yeast cake



## Wolfman1 (22/10/18)

Hey ho
Ive started making cider with belle saison yeast after listening to a brulosophy podcast on cider and found it really good. It’s retaining lots of Apple character even before backsweetening. 

My local brew shop doesn’t carry it so I was going to store some cake from the fermenter and then get it going again on the stir plate when I want to do another batch. 

Is there any reason this wouldn’t work exactly as it does with beer yeast and cake?


----------



## nvs-brews (22/10/18)

I don't see why not. 
Why don't you pitch straight ontop of the cake? Don't want another cider right now?


----------



## altone (22/10/18)

There's only 1 way to be sure. Try it!
I can't see any reason why there would be any difference between cider and beer yeast recovery though.
If you're doing another batch right away, get rid of half the cake. Try to get rid of non yeasties mainly.


----------



## Wolfman1 (22/10/18)

One keg of cider is more enough. 
It’s in the fridge and looks like it’s settled out well, just like beer would so I’ll see what happens in a few months time when I do another cider


----------

